# Techumseh Govenor Issue?



## BSOD (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi,

New user here. I have a Craftsman chipper Vac given to me by my Father. Engine 143.434602 (techumseh # TVS115-56031A) and I think I have a problem with the governor inside the engine. This motor hasnt ran for over 5 years. I rebuilt the carb, new spark plug, changed the oil and gave it a good cleaning. It fired right up! It ran very smooth and honestly runs better than when we bought it brand new. 

It ran ok but I could not get the motor to accelerate into the "high" setting on the speed selector. I was told this was probably a bad governor tension spring. So I replaced it and fired the engine up. It still ran great but no high speed. I did notice the governor arm on the block had play in it. So I carefully tried tightning the screw. Maybe I shouldnt have done that because it felt like the thing fell apart and I had to reset the governor arm back to vertical and now when I rotate the engine its making a loud 'ticking' noise. The noise sounds something like a gear that is missing or like a kid who put a baseball card in the spokes of his bike wheels. I can even hear this tick when moving the enigne over by hand at slowly 

At first I thought I may have spun a crank bearing or got something stuck in the crankcase. 

Ok now... What did I do?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You may have the governor out of proper adjustment, or the flyweights of the governor have extended past the spool and need to be reset.

Try performing the static governor adjustment on your engine and then check to see if ticking noise goes away. If not then the engine will likely need to be disassembled and the governor assembly inspected and reset if good.

You can download a service manual for your engine, there are links in the sticky thread under the 4 cycle section here on Hobbytalk. I think they are on the 3rd page. They have instructions to set the governor and can also help if you have to tear into your engine to repair.

Best of Luck... :thumbsup:


----------

